
Netgear Routers Susceptible to ‘Serious’ DNS Exploit - Tekker
http://hothardware.com/news/netgear-routers-susceptible-to-serious-dns-exploit-firmware-update-incoming
======
Tekker
Unfortunately, it doesn't describe "how" the exploit was done, even generally.
Anyone know?

